# 8 weight bass line



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Just ordered the blank to build my 8 weight. While I will be using it for redfish, I think I'll be learning how to use this thing at the local pond for bass. I'm planning to buy an extra spool, and I'm wondering if you guys have a recommendation for 8 weight bass line.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The best all purpose line out there...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

SA Titan taper works well for me, bass or redfish.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't make this too easy on me lol. This one?
SA Mastery Titan Fly Line


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s pretty much it. I think mine is a discontinued version, the wavelength, which has a little more texture in the line. The texture does tend to tear up fingers if you arenâ€™t used to it.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I currently use and like the "Orvis hydro bass taper" line. It does not develop memory in the cold and holds it shape in the summer. I like the way it loads my rods with a minimum of line , so I can make the quick short cast at Redfish. It also allows me to cast LARGE 1/0 Bass flies. I use it on all my 8wt, and 6wt reels. I have three of each.
But, to be frank, I would not buy a special line for bass fishing, just use your Redfish line of choice. Unless you just need an reason to buy another line.
If it were me and I had a reel with an extra spool I would put an intermidiate sink, or sink tip line on the spare spool. I like a short sink tip as an alternate line for my Bass fishing. That will get me down to the 4-6ft deep that I need for summer time Bass fishing.
I used my sink tip 6wt with good sucess in January to catch Red's in the deeper cuts in the mash. The sink tip aloud me to cast in windy conditions and get the fly down quickly in the current.

My $.02


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The Orvis line mentioned in 8 wgt has a 35.5â€™ head, 224 grains for first 30 feet.

The SA line mentioned in 8 wgt has a 33.5â€™ head, 280 grains for first 30 feet.

https://www.murraysflyshop.com/pages/standard-fly-line-weight-charts

The 8 weight line standard is 210 grains for the first 30 feet.

That 8 weight Titan taper is really a 10 weight line! Itâ€™s okay, fish whatever works for you. Both lines cost the same.

My experience with lighter lines with longer heads is that they are a little tougher to get going with minimal line out beyond the tip, but once thereâ€™s a decent amount of line out they perform well. Sometimes, a line thatâ€™s over weight will tend to bog down some rods.

Lots of moving parts matching line to a particular rod to a particular cast from a particular person. People then fish in different settings preferring different flies.

Popperdave professes to like sink tips and so do many others. I pretty much canâ€™t stand fishing them and having to pull up that sinking portion up from the depths. Intermediate lines are okay and I might use one now and then. Fly fishing for me at its most enjoyable is using floating line. YMMV, thereâ€™s more than one way to skin a cat, different strokes for different folks, you get the idea. No right or wrong really, just find what appeals to you.

No harm in getting different opinions and perspectives.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with karsropo, you need to find the line that works for your rod, your casting, and your fishing situations. No one line is right for everyone, that's why they make 47 different lines. I don't like to over line my rods so I stay away from the really heavy front taper like the titan, and the really long tapers like the bonefish taper don't work for me either, I have to carry too much line to load the rod properly, they my work well for a softer rod though.
I would start somewhere in the miiddle, in the 210 -225 hesd weight range, like SA saltwater taper, then if you think you need more weight in the front end of your line you can go to a heavier taper like the titan line. Or if it is sluggish go to a longer taper.
Unfortunely at $80-100 each it can get expensive finding the right line for you. The good news is, if you take care of them they will lasts for years.
If you get a chance I would love to see some photoes of your rod when it is finished.
Good luke, and good fishing.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Popperdave said:


> I agree with karsropo, you need to find the line that works for your rod, your casting, and your fishing situations. No one line is right for everyone, that's why they make 47 different lines. I don't like to over line my rods so I stay away from the really heavy front taper like the titan, and the really long tapers like the bonefish taper don't work for me either, I have to carry too much line to load the rod properly, they my work well for a softer rod though.
> 
> I would start somewhere in the miiddle, in the 210 -225 hesd weight range, like SA saltwater taper, then if you think you need more weight in the front end of your line you can go to a heavier taper like the titan line. Or if it is sluggish go to a longer taper.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Iâ€™ll post it in the rod building forum and link it here. Going to be a while, the blank is coming from New Zealand to Florida, then Florida to me.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

From New Zealand? Is it an Epic from Swift Fly Fishing Co.? Is it graphite or fiberglass? I have built two of their fiberglass rods, a 6wt and an 8wt. Love the 6wt, the 8wt I felt was too heavy in the hand. It required too much effort to cast and I had problems with accuracy.
They are really good people. When I broke my 6wt they sent me a replacement piece for a small fee plus the cost of shipping round trip to NZ.
Hope yours turns out great and I will be looking out for it.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Popperdave said:


> From New Zealand? Is it an Epic from Swift Fly Fishing Co.? Is it graphite or fiberglass? I have built two of their fiberglass rods, a 6wt and an 8wt. Love the 6wt, the 8wt I felt was too heavy in the hand. It required too much effort to cast and I had problems with accuracy.
> 
> They are really good people. When I broke my 6wt they sent me a replacement piece for a small fee plus the cost of shipping round trip to NZ.
> 
> Hope yours turns out great and I will be looking out for it.


No sir, CTS FX 908-4


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

johnsons1480 said:


> Thank you! Iâ€™ll post it in the rod building forum and link it here. Going to be a while, the blank is coming from New Zealand to Florida, then Florida to me.


Finally finished it up
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2637377


----------

